# Humbling Petawawa tribute!



## Pte.Butt (7 Jan 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T-MINjfRRA&feature=related


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 Jan 2008)

That was awesome! Good to see a few of the Dragoons got their faces on the screen too. Like i commented, Pet isnt the greatest place on earth but its different to anywhere else. And i suppose that could be a good thing.... maybe.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jan 2008)

Very great video!


----------

